# Остеохондроз L5-S1. Правосторонняя парамедиально-медиальная грыжа МПД



## Eduard 99 (16 Мар 2016)

Здравствуйте. Подскажите пожалуйста , что делать при таком МРТ. Зараннее спасибо.
Спинной мозг прослеживается до уровня L1 , MP сигнал его не изменен. Интенсивность МР сигнала Т2 от МПД снижена на уровне L5-S1. Легкая С - образная сколиотическая деформация ПОП дугой вправо. Поясничный лордоз выпрямлен.
Резкая деформация передней стенки ПК на уровне L5-S1 за счет Правосторонней МПД до 15 мм, шириной основания в аксиальной плоскости до 15 мм , резко стенозирующая правый боковой карман, без признаков секвестрации , ПЗРПК на указанном уровне 11 мм.
Задняя стенка ПК не деформирована.
Передне -задний размер позвоночного канала на уровне L4 16 мм.
Паравертебральные мягкие ткани без особенностей.
Патологических изменений со стороны кресцово - подвздошных сочленений не выявлено.
ЗАКЛЮЧЕНИЕ: Остеохондроз L5-S1 . Правосторонняя парамедиально- медиальная грыжа МПД.

Начались эти неудобства года 3 назад. Боль присутствовала в поясничном отделе и проходила довольно быстро и не отдавала в ногу. Рецидивы повторялись примерно 2 раза в год. работаю я водителем. Но в этот раз в было по другому. боль была острая И стала отдавать в правую ногу. Невролог прописала уколы противовосполительные и обезбаливающие и витамины группы В. Прошло уже две недели как началась боль , конечно острая боль пропала , но боль в ноге есть , особенно в ночное время она усиливается . 
ходить немного больновато , но в принципе терпимо. Потом сходил на МРТ и вот результат , который я описал ранее.

Скажите пожалуйста , возможно ли поправить ситуацию без хирургического вмешательства.


----------



## La murr (16 Мар 2016)

*Eduard 99*, здравствуйте!
Пожалуйста, дополните свою тему необходимыми сведениями - https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/21710/
Целесообразно разместить имеющиеся снимки в своей теме, непосредственно на форуме.
О том, как это сделать, смотрите здесь - https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/20420/
Вы можете обратиться к любому врачу форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют. 
Таким образом Вы обратите внимание докторов на свою ситуацию. 
Это ускорит ответ специалистов.

Врачи форума - https://www.medhouse.ru/staff/


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (16 Мар 2016)

Подробно опишите имеющиеся в настоящее время жалобы. Покажите снимки МРТ.


----------



## Eduard 99 (16 Мар 2016)

Подскажите как отправить диск с записью МРТ.


----------



## La murr (16 Мар 2016)

*Eduard 99*, снимки имеет смысл разместить на форуме - https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/23773/


----------

